# Relance



## Marlluna

Esta palabrita me tiene "frita". Entiendo qué quiere decir, pero no consigo dar con un equivalente. Estamos hablando de formación del profesorado:

"Mes relances en tant qu’animatrice du groupe ont consisté ici à viser la configuration identitaire relative aux différents vécus émotionnel de… "
 
 "Enfin, ma relance par la question « qui es-tu quand tu… » vise à créer un conflit cognitif entre différentes positions identitaires"

El diccionario me da "reactivación". No me convence. ¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Domtom

-
Quizá

_ofrecimiento_ o _envión_ o _empujón_ o _puesta en marcha_.
-


----------



## lpfr

Otra posibilidad: reanimar.


----------



## Marlluna

El diccionario me da reactivación, pero la verdad es que no queda nada bien...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Aunque no está registrado en la RAE he encontrado varias veces estos neologismos: relanzar un debate, una conversación...pero no el sustantivo correspondiente.
Si lo puedes adaptar


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Podrías usar la palabra *llamada* o, casi mejor, *llamamiento*.


----------



## Marlluna

Gurb, la idea es justo esa; a ver si diera con un sustantivo que fuera bien...
Víctor; la idea sí, pero "mis llamamientos como moderadora del grupo... " No queda bien, qué pena.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Yo utilizaba mucho este vocablo en pedagogía, pero en francés. Nunca había pensado en encontrar equivalente en castellano.
Quizá reanimación de la conversación, en el segundo ejemplo pero no me convence totalmente, ni mucho menos. El nuevo impulso dado a la conversación...pero es muy largo. O como en economía te queda "relanzamiento" entrecomillado.
Son sólo sugerencias...


----------



## Domtom

-
Quizá

mi vocación en tanto que [...] se ha traducido aquí en...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¿Qué tal *requerimiento*?


----------



## Marcelot

Otra idea:

Como moderadora del grupo, he venido reactivando la dinámica que determina la configuración identitaria de las diferentes vivencias emocionales de...


----------



## Marlluna

He estado buscando lo de "relanzamiento", pero no obtengo nada satisfactorio. Es un "volver a lanzar" y punto. 
Gurb, tú que parece que sabes del tema, ¿en qué casos se utiliza en pedagogía?
También querría encontrar algún glosario de pedagogía para este tipo de "palabrejas". Si alguien sabe, por favor, me lo hacéis saber.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## iaf

Según el contexto, tal vez te sirva *"replanteo - replantear"* que carece un poco del sentido dinámico del *"reavivar"*, pero expresa la vuelta desde otro ángulo de visión...


----------



## GURB

Hola Marlluna
Oui, avant de traduire, il s'agit de bien comprendre. Voici ce qu'en pédagogie on appelle une relance.
En classe, à l'oral exclusivement, quand on a fait le tour d'un sujet, que la conversation s'enlise, que les élèves ne savent plus trop quoi dire, il appartient au professeur, par des questions appropriées, de relancer la conversation, de lui donner une nouvelle impulsion, de la redynamiser en quelque sorte (d'où reanimar, reactivar).
On juge un bon professeur à la qualité et à la pertinence de ses relances. C'est relativement moderne comme expression. C'est à partir de ce sens que je t'ai proposé des pistes de traduction et c'est dans cette optique qu'il faut chercher.
Voilà; je pense avoir répondu à ta question. Je ne connais aucun glossaire qui réponde à tes attentes.


----------



## Marcelot

Marlluna: te propongo "dinamizar" las clases (después de la clarísima explicación de GURB).
Creo que puedes utilizar un verbo en vez de un sustantivo que suene pesado.

Hasta luego...


----------



## Marlluna

Gurb, tu es génial. Tu as très bien expliqué la chose...
Cela me fait penser à la pédagogie de la question (ça se dit comme ça en français?): pedagogía de la pregunta. 
Je crois que la solution se trouve dans le mot "pregunta", mais il me faudrait peut-être un adjectif pour préciser. Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Je te conseille de modifier la phrase:
"como animadora del grupo, mi trabajo de reactivación/....consistía en ...


----------



## Idiomático

El Diccionario de uso del español de María Moliner define _relanzar_: Dar un nuevo impulso a alguien o algo que había perdido fuerza o vigor. ¿No te parece que podrías decir _Como animadora del grupo, mis relanzamientos ...?_


----------



## Marlluna

Intento de traducción después de leeros:

“Como moderadora del grupo, mi labor de dinamización consistió en este caso en aspirar a la configuración identitaria  relativa a las diferentes vivencias emocionales de...”

“Finalmente, la dinamización a través de la pregunta “quién eres cuando... “ intenta crear un conflicto cognitivo entre diferentes posiciones identitarias”

Muchas gracias a todos. No estoy muy orgullosa de mi traducción de todos modos. Ya me diréis qué os parece


----------



## mariange

Marlluna said:


> Esta palabrita me tiene "frita". Entiendo qué quiere decir, pero no consigo dar con un equivalente. Estamos hablando de formación del profesorado:
> 
> "*Mes relances en tant qu’animatrice* du groupe ont consisté ici à viser la configuration identitaire relative aux différents vécus émotionnel de… "
> 
> "*Enfin, ma relance par la question* « qui es-tu quand tu… » vise à créer un conflit cognitif entre différentes positions identitaires"
> 
> El diccionario me da "reactivación". No me convence. ¿Alguna sugerencia?


 

Regcogiendo un poco las interesantes aportaciones de los anteriores participantes, te propongo traducir las frases en negrita como:

- *Mis estrategias para lanzar el debate* en tanto que animadora.....

- ...*al utilizar como recurso la pregunta* " quién eres...

No es literal - no puede serlo- pero creo que queda claro en español el sentido.
Un saludo


----------



## Gepo

En estos casos, me parece que "relance" tiene el sentido metafórico de los juegos de cartas. Yo utilizaría términos como "desafío" o "apuesta".
En otros casos, la palabra "aguijoneo" (recientemente aceptada por la RAE) puede ser otra posible traducción.


----------



## totor

GURB said:


> En classe, à l'oral exclusivement, quand on a fait le tour d'un sujet, que la conversation s'enlise, que les élèves ne savent plus trop quoi dire, il appartient au professeur, par des questions appropriées, de relancer la conversation, de lui donner une nouvelle impulsion, de la redynamiser en quelque sorte


Teniendo en cuenta la buena explicación de Gurb, y aunque no sea exactamente lo mismo, me parece que la propuesta de Iaf


iaf said:


> Según el contexto, tal vez te sirva *"replanteo - replantear"* que carece un poco del sentido dinámico del *"reavivar"*, pero expresa la vuelta desde otro ángulo de visión...


es muy correcta.

Por lo que a mí respecta, prefiero en un texto (y mucho) la ductilidad y la fluidez a la exactitud ciento por ciento.

Es cierto lo que dice también Iaf a propósito de su falta de dinamismo, pero en fin, es lo que hay…


----------



## noctambulismo

Hola a todos! 

Tengo una pequeña duda al respecto de esta frase:

_Mais il convient aussi de mentionner l’accompagnement discret et efficace de María qui a effectué à ses côtés des relances régulières auprès des uns et des autres.

_Que traduje como:

_Conviene también, empero, mencionar el acompañamiento discreto y eficaz de María, que le daba nuevos bríos al proyecto junto a los unos y los otros.
_
Pero no me convence, me parece que suena forzado.

¿Alguna sugerencia sobre cómo mejorarla?

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Nos hace falta un contexto má amplio y las fuentes del texto (Reglas 3 y 4).

_-  Relances_ significa aquí: reclamaciones / toques / llamadas de atención para recordarle algo a alguien (un acontecimiento / une deuda / una promesa...).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## noctambulismo

¡Buenos días!

Disculpa, aquí está el contexto:

L’idée, si elle avait déjà germé dans les esprits il y a quelques années, n’avait jamais pris forme car aucun des membres du réseau n’avait trouvé l’énergie suffisante pour mobiliser le collectif. Aussi, convient-il de souligner le rôle tout particulier joué par Louis dans cette entreprise puisqu’il a montré suffisamment de ténacité et de pugnacité pour permettre que ce projet aboutisse enfin !_  Mais il convient aussi de mentionner l’accompagnement discret et efficace de María qui a effectué à ses côtés des relances régulières auprès des uns et des autres_, ainsi que la mobilisation de l’équipe.

Este es mi intento:

La idea, aunque se les hubiera ocurrido desde hacía varios años, nunca se había podido realizar porque ninguno de los miembros de la red había tenido suficiente energía para movilizar a todo el colectivo. También conviene subrayar el rol particular que jugó Louis dentro de esta tarea, ya que mostró la suficiente tenacidad y combatividad para lograr que este proyecto se llevara a acabo al fin.  _Conviene también, empero, mencionar el acompañamiento discreto y eficaz de María, que le daba nuevos bríos al proyecto junto a los unos y los otros_, así como la movilización del equipo.

Según me sugieres, quedaría tal vez "que a su lado le recordaba a unos y a otros"…?

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------

